# Volvic only - how often to descale my Cellini?



## Threeracers

My Cellini is on 12 hours a day, makes probably ten to twelve coffees a day (not all me I promise), mostly double espressos but a milky now and again and is fed nothing but volvic, how often should I consider descaling?

I have had it for a couple of months and never descaled. Previous owner had it for a year or so of much lighter use, volvic again I think and I don't believe he descaled either.

I backflush most days, water only, all seems to be running faultlessly, coffee is exceptional (that's jinxed it.....)

TIA

Mark


----------



## DoubleShot

Don't know your machine but if it's possible to do this:






Might be worth checking as it's possible you may not need to descale having only ever used bottled water?


----------



## Threeracers

Thanks for that DoubleShot - not looked in there yet and yes, it's the same as mine.

One of the reasons I am religiously sticking to the Volvic is to postpone a descale which I understand is a bit trickier than my old Gaggia Classic.

Mark


----------



## DoubleShot

Second only to the huge taste improvement, I think that's why most of us choose to use specific bottled water in our espresso machines... to avoid a build-up of scale inside the boilers.


----------



## Glenn

My machine is nearly 3 years old with no sign of scale - using Volvic only


----------



## Rhys

Glad I have a La Pavoni (fed on Volvic also), probably the easiest machines to descale


----------



## unoll

Hey @Threeracers. If you have the time and patience check out: Jim Schulman's Insanely Long Water FAQ

http://users.rcn.com/erics/Water%20Quality/Water%20FAQ.pdf

The jist is that you'll be all good with Volvic, although there are equations on there which can help you calculate estimations for scaling rates.


----------



## malling

I exclusively use Volvic and it had slight traces after a years use, so i'm pretty sure it needs to be descales every second year or so.


----------



## Threeracers

Thanks for the replies all. Three years scale free is encouraging Glenn!

mark


----------



## Rhys

Inside my La Pavoni tonight, before refilling with Volvic.


----------

